# Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand - FPS-Probleme, Ruckeln, Lags, Abstürze - nutzt unseren Sammelthread



## TheKhoaNguyen (13. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand - FPS-Probleme, Ruckeln, Lags, Abstürze - nutzt unseren Sammelthread* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand - FPS-Probleme, Ruckeln, Lags, Abstürze - nutzt unseren Sammelthread


----------



## pkroos (13. Dezember 2011)

also fps probleme hatte ich erst einmal,dann war das match eh gleich aus,beim zweiten mal war nix (beides 32 TD auf karkand)


----------



## Sirius89 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hab nur das problem das ich nich mehr mit ALT+TAB aus dem Spiel rausgehen kann und somit den Browser schliessen kann.

Mozilla verbraucht einfach zu viel RAM deswegen schließe ich das Battlelog Fenster immer.

Aber sonst läufts eigentlich ganz rund muss man sagen.


----------



## Primekill (13. Dezember 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Hab nur das problem das ich nich mehr mit ALT+TAB aus dem Spiel rausgehen kann und somit den Browser schliessen kann.
> 
> Mozilla verbraucht einfach zu viel RAM deswegen schließe ich das Battlelog Fenster immer.
> 
> Aber sonst läufts eigentlich ganz rund muss man sagen.


 
Genau deswegen ahb ich mir gerade 4GB Ram um 21€ eingebaut 
8gb ftw xD


----------



## Chriss8185 (13. Dezember 2011)

läuft bei mir alles 1a


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. Dezember 2011)

jop bei mir läufts auch super toll
 bis auf den netcode der server lag produziert weil ständig verbuggte collisionsabfragen den standort abfragen der mysteriöserweise nie synchron mit dem clienten ist daher wirkt es so als hätte man mikro ruckler und die frames würden geskippt dabei wird man eigtl nur rumgeportet.
 (Xbox, PS3, PC) wurd schon überall beobachtet. 
dazu bringen diverse multihacks den server noch mehr in verzögerung


----------



## Blackhan (13. Dezember 2011)

hi
also ich komm gar nicht ins spiel rein bei mir steht ungefähr für 15 sek joining server dann kommt nix mehr und joining server schliesst sich wieder hab schon spiel neu installiert browser cache gelöscht antivir ausgeschaltet und und und geht nix weis einer ein rat...ist seit letztem patch so.... MFG


----------



## Joerg2 (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hatte noch keine Probleme...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (13. Dezember 2011)

ich komm garnicht ers Online. Origin ist so überlastet, dass es bei mir nach langem Log In direkt im offline-modus ist und ich eine Nachricht bekomme "[...]Authentifikationsserver überlastet". 
Naja, abwarten.


----------



## Ordessa (13. Dezember 2011)

Das kann doch echt jetzt nicht war sein was ich da sehe, WIEDER Probleme mit Origin. Haben ehh schon einen schlechten Ruf und dadurch wird er bestimmt nicht besser. Für den Mumpitz zahlt man soviel Geld.


----------



## praien82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Jepp, ich kann mich auch gar nicht erst bei Origin anmelden. So ein Sch...!!!!


----------



## dmwDragon (13. Dezember 2011)

ich hatte Extreme FPS Drops ( GTX 570 Phantom ) jetzt habe ich meinen 6 Kerner auf 4 runtergedreht und sie da alles läuft wie es soll. Vor dem Patch lief er aber mit 6 Kernen genau so gut


----------



## Mentor501 (13. Dezember 2011)

An die Kinder die hier herrumheulen.
Im Battlelog steht oben sogar Farbig unterlegt, dass gerade Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden, entweder ihr hört auf zu heulen und lernt zu lesen oder ihr sucht euch ein anderes Hobby.


----------



## CyrionXS (13. Dezember 2011)

Was bisher am negativsten Auffiel waren die "wo hänge ich schon wieder" Ruckler.
Man läuft, man hängt (kein Lag, sodass man 2 Sek später woanders steht) und man stirbt, da murphys Gesetz nach genau dann ein Gegner auftaucht.

Wenn das alleine in einem Match (Sharqi Peninsula) 4 oder mehr mal passiert, ist das nicht mehr hinnehmbar und frustriert stattdessen umso mehr. 

Ach...
Heulen begründet sich auf Unzulänglichkeiten seiner selbst.
Frustration wird durch den Deus-ex-machina verursacht, der in einem fairen Spielablauf nichts zu suchen hat. 
(Wobei hier die Programmierung den DeM darstellt)


----------



## Mentor501 (13. Dezember 2011)

Primekill schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ahb ich mir gerade 4GB Ram um 21€ eingebaut
> 8gb ftw xD


 
Das stimmt leider, ich habe einen Monat BF3 ausgesetzt, damit die die vermeintlichen lags beseitigen können, seit gestern wieder aktiv und was ist?! Es stellt sich herraus, dass mindestens die Hälfte der vermeintlichen Lags in wirklichkeit Ruckler waren die durch überlaufenden Ram und VRam verursacht werden.
Auf Ultra verbraucht das Spiel einfach viel zu viel davon, ich wüsste nur gern was da bei der Programmierung schief gegangen ist.
Mich ärgert es eh, dass mein Windows bereits bis zu 2,15 GB dauerhaft frisst, und wo die bleiben wird einem nichtmal angezeigt, denn wenn ich alles im Feld Dienste Summiere komme ich gerade mal auf ein paar MB, und laut Recourcenmonitor werden 88MB für die Hardware aufgewendet, macht also ~1,5 GB allein für Windows.



CyrionXS schrieb:


> Ach...
> Heulen begründet sich auf Unzulänglichkeiten seiner selbst.
> Frustration wird durch den Deus-ex-machina verursacht, der in einem fairen Spielablauf nichts zu suchen hat.
> (Wobei hier die Programmierung den DeM darstellt)


 
Falls du mich meinst:
Ich bezog meine Aussage auf diejenigen die sich mitten in einer Wartungsphase beschweren nicht einloggen zu können, ich kanns im Moment auch nicht, dass ist aber nunmal so, DICE kann nicht zaubern.


----------



## pkroos (13. Dezember 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> An die Kinder die hier herrumheulen.
> Im Battlelog steht oben sogar Farbig unterlegt, dass gerade Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden, entweder ihr hört auf zu heulen und lernt zu lesen oder ihr sucht euch ein anderes Hobby.


 das problem ist dass origin nicht geht und ich deshalb auch kein fifa spielen kann -.-


----------



## Mentor501 (13. Dezember 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> das problem ist dass origin nicht geht und ich deshalb auch kein fifa spielen kann -.-


 
Entschuldige.
Gut das mag doof sein, aber da nunmal alles über Origin läuft und Origin gerade überholt wird... wenigstens wird die Wartungsohase noch gleich mit einer neuen für BF3 gekoppelt, seit heute SaK spielbar ist sind die Server immer mehr ins straucheln geraten,... biss sich dann Origin abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## Famer555 (13. Dezember 2011)

Vor 2 Minuteb hat Origin mich in den Offline Modus geschickt...Ich natürlich wieder raus, weil kein Bock Singleplayer zu spielen, dann wieder versucht angzumelden und jetzt kennt Origin mein Passwort nicht mehr. ???


----------



## Ordessa (13. Dezember 2011)

So gehe jetzt ins Bett, scheint das Origin Nachtschicht einlegt. Haut euch auch hin , schont die Nerven. Gute Nacht !


----------



## Bl4ckburn (13. Dezember 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> An die Kinder die hier herrumheulen.
> Im Battlelog steht oben sogar Farbig unterlegt, dass gerade Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden, entweder ihr hört auf zu heulen und lernt zu lesen oder ihr sucht euch ein anderes Hobby.


 Spar dir deinen dummen Komentar. Wie soll man denn diese tolle Nachricht lesen, wenn Origin keine online Verbindung hinbekommt und man so auch kein BF3 / Battlelog Zugang hat?
Ich hab es mitlerweile auch gelesen, da ich über meinen Browser direkt ins Battlelog bin, dennoch gibt es Leute die diesen Weg nicht kennen und somit wohl ohne Infos seitens DICE sind.
Also spaar dir beim nächsten mal deinen Senf!


----------



## G4bb4 (13. Dezember 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Spar dir deinen dummen Komentar. Wie soll man denn diese tolle Nachricht lesen, wenn Origin keine online Verbindung hinbekommt und man so auch kein BF3 / Battlelog Zugang hat?
> Ich hab es mitlerweile auch gelesen, da ich über meinen Browser direkt ins Battlelog bin, dennoch gibt es Leute die diesen Weg nicht kennen und somit wohl ohne Infos seitens DICE sind.
> Also spaar dir beim nächsten mal deinen Senf!


 

WTF oO ihr geht tatsächlich zuerst über Origin ins Spiel? 
Ganz ehrlich den Weg hatte ich net mal zu beginn genommen ^^


----------



## Famer555 (13. Dezember 2011)

G4bb4 schrieb:


> WTF oO ihr geht tatsächlich zuerst über Origin ins Spiel?
> Ganz ehrlich den Weg hatte ich net mal zu beginn genommen ^^


 

Was für ein unterschied macht es denn, ob ich zuerst über Origin BF3 starte oder erst über Battlelog gehe, um dann später beim Joinen eines Servers ich mich trozdem bei Origin anmelden muss? 

Oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit Server zu joinen ohne sich bei Origin anmelden zu müssen?

Wenn nicht, dann weiß ich nicht was dieses dumme gesabbel soll.


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2011)

muss ja ganz schön lahmgelegt sein dat origin,,so lange hat ja nich mal dat vorgesehene gedauert


----------



## CyrionXS (13. Dezember 2011)

IT-ler können ohne Kaffee nicht arbeiten.
EA Server haben wohl nen Stromausfallerlitten.
Alle IT-ler warten bis der Kaffee fertig ist. 

mal schauen wann einer rafft, dass... ach egal

Meine Theorie dazu 

------

Der "nicht--heulen" Spruch hat sinnlich durchaus seine Berechtigung,
Nur hätte man diesen nicht gerade wie brennendes Benzin über alle gießen müssen.
Differenzieren hätte nicht geschadet.



Mentor501 schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst.
> Ich bezog meine Aussage auf diejenigen die sich mitten in einer Wartungsphase beschweren nicht einloggen zu können, ich kanns im Moment auch nicht, dass ist aber nunmal so, DICE kann nicht zaubern.


 
Ja und nein,
Sollte als generelle Prevention weiterer "heuldoch" sprüche gelten.
Ob man dich da dazuzählen sollte, wusste ich bis hierhin noch nicht...
Dein Post war auch ziemlich roh, von daher...


----------



## Bitfreezer (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir laufen alle 4 CPU-Cores durchgehend auf 100%, was bei den normalen BF3 Maps nicht der Fall ist. Also entweder sind da so viele mehr Objekte  auf der Map oder DICE hat sonst iwas noch nicht im Griff.


----------

